# GARMIN GPS



## walthtz (Feb 6, 2016)

Anyone try or use the Garmin North American GPS for their IPhone????
If so. Any Issues?
Thanks
Walt


----------



## phoneguy (Apr 15, 2015)

Here is how a I save a lot of data. First if you have an Android device great, if not, this trick may not work. iPhones, you can't change the default map and least it was that way 6 months ago before I got my Android. 

(Be sure you are on WIFI when you do this)
1. have it use google maps, set that as your default. Account>Settings>Navigation Provider
2. close UBER and open google maps
3. Click on the 3 bars for the menu and select Offline Areas
4. Click the + at the bottom to add a new area
5. Move the map around and expand the area. Be sure to include all the of areas that you normally drive. I have over a 60X60 mile area selected and it uses 175MB of space on my phone. 
6. Once happy with the area, click download.

So when you click the nav button in Uber, it will start google maps and just send the request for the direction and it doesn't have to download the whole maps to show you the roads, it already has them local. It also speeds up the displaying of the maps so you can begin the trip faster. 

Every 30 days, you will need to update the maps, so follow steps 2-4 and click the name you give it and select Update.

I am using a MetroPCS phone with 1GB of LTE speed, and then after that it drops down to 3G speeds. The first month I drove, I didn't know about this and hit the 1GB limit in 10 days. With this trick, I can make it 25 days before hitting the 3G and since I have the maps downloaded, the 3G is fast enough to keep Uber working happily. So you don't have to have an expensive data plan, the $30/month from Metro is good enough.


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

can you also download the MAPS for the Uber nav?

sorry, I haven't tried Garmin


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Dec 9, 2015)

walthtz said:


> Anyone try or use the Garmin North American GPS for their IPhone????
> If so. Any Issues?
> Thanks
> Walt


I've had the Garmin app on my iPhone for years. It's a great app, and has the exact same layout and map views as Garmins windshield GPS units. With the maps I wanted and optional items I have, the app takes up exactly 2.3GB of space on my phone. The maps and guidance are top notch and traffic is supported. Lots of options like live traffic cameras of interstates, 3D bldgs, and photoreal junction views, etc.

I don't use it for rideshare though; I use GoogleMaps. While Garmin's guidance and features are superior by far, GoogleMaps integration into the Lyft/Uber apps makes it so I don't have enter addresses (just click and go) so that saves me time. If Garmin USA was integrated into the driving app (not gonna happen) I'd use it exclusively over any other mapset.


----------



## phoneguy (Apr 15, 2015)

PTB said:


> can you also download the MAPS for the Uber nav?
> 
> sorry, I haven't tried Garmin


Don't think so. I have not found that option in the software.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

phoneguy said:


> Here is how a I save a lot of data. First if you have an Android device great, if not, this trick may not work. iPhones, you can't change the default map and least it was that way 6 months ago before I got my Android.
> 
> (Be sure you are on WIFI when you do this)
> 1. have it use google maps, set that as your default. Account>Settings>Navigation Provider
> ...


I was under the impression that the offline maps cannot be used unless you are offline which isn't realistic since you need to be online for Uber to work plus you want lane guidance and traffic which wouldn't be available with offline mode. Am I missing something? I already use Google Maps as my default on my Android Tablet and have partner app show Google Maps as my default. However it does take time to update the directions while calculating I would do anything to immediately have it tell me. That's the only good thing when I used Apple was their built in crappy maps through Uber would immediately tell me next step. Now with Google I may miss the exit because it is taking its time calculating the directions. So any further details on this would be wonderful. Thanks.


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

I use a Garmin GPS on my dash and Google Maps on my phone synced with my Uber Partner app. I loose the GPS signal with Google somewhat often and the Garmin has saved me more than once.


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

MattyMikey said:


> I was under the impression that the offline maps cannot be used unless y


Offline maps just means that you download the map once and it's stored on your phone. You don't have to be constantly download each map segment as you drive. Those map segments aren't stored and reused; you download each time.


----------



## phoneguy (Apr 15, 2015)

MattyMikey said:


> I was under the impression that the offline maps cannot be used unless you are offline which isn't realistic since you need to be online for Uber to work plus you want lane guidance and traffic which wouldn't be available with offline mode. Am I missing something? I already use Google Maps as my default on my Android Tablet and have partner app show Google Maps as my default. However it does take time to update the directions while calculating I would do anything to immediately have it tell me. That's the only good thing when I used Apple was their built in crappy maps through Uber would immediately tell me next step. Now with Google I may miss the exit because it is taking its time calculating the directions. So any further details on this would be wonderful. Thanks.


I know that may usage dropped greatly after doing this - I also seen that they are more responsive. I also get an update from my phone that speaks, you are back online. I believe it gets the maps from where they are the fastest. so having them local makes since.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Horsebm said:


> I use a Garmin GPS on my dash and Google Maps on my phone synced with my Uber Partner app. I loose the GPS signal with Google somewhat often and the Garmin has saved me more than once.


I'm in the same mindset; when big events come to town cell GPS typically crashes and some drivers are stuck. But my Garmin GPS is satellite-based sonic on so I'm able to get directions without any problems


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

All GPS SatNav systems are satellite-based. 
Big events have no effect on the satellite GPS signals.

Some phones, in the absence of a GPS signal, for example when your in the city, surrounded by very tall buildings, will use local wifi signals to triangulate your position.

If cell phone network traffic is particularly heavy, messages between your phone and Uber's computers may be a bit slow. But that won't affect your phone's location services.


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

I have to agree with Ziggy. I've found it very useful to have access to both the phone apps and a standalone Garmin unit. If one fails to find a signal, it's very useful having a backup GPS option ready to go.


----------

